# Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt



## Kangal (5. Aug. 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
wir sind in der Planungsphase. Wollten erst einen reinen Pool und einen kleinen Teich für unseren Hund.
Nun haben wir uns aber für einen Schwimmteich für uns und unseren Hund entschieden.
Die Frage ist nun, was wir alles beachten müssen???:crazy 
Ehrlich gesagt haben wir nicht allzuviel (eigentlich, null ) Ahnung!
Dabei sind wir nun auf der Suche nach Informationen auf dieses Forum gestossen. Was hier so geschrieben wird, läßt sich ja gut lesen, daher haben wir uns kurzentschlossen registrieren lassen.
Wir hoffen auf informationen aller Art, freuen uns auf regen Erfahrungsaustausch und würden Euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten.
Ach ja, Freitag bekomme ich den Bagger !!!


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt*

Servus Kangal

Herzlich Willkommen  

Lies dir mal diesen ganzen Thread durch. Du wirst sicher den einen oder anderen Tipp gebrauchen können 

Am Freitag kommt der Bagger  
Uii, da bist aber schon sehr spät drann, dich hier einzulesen  .

Was stellst du dir unter einem Schwimmteich vor  
Eher "Natur belassen" oder eher Pool-Artig  

Wie groß soll er werden, wie Tief, mit Bachlauf, mit Strand ???

Eines weiß ich ja schon, Hundegerecht  

Schwimmfläche zu Regenerationsfläche sollte ca. im Verhältniss 50/50 ausfallen.

Nun her mit deinen Fragen, deine Zeit drängt :smoki


----------



## günter-w (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt*

Hallo Kangal, willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Hoffentlich geht dein Projekt  gut es wäre Schade darum. Du schreibst, du bist in der Planungsphase hast eigentlich eher keine Ahnung und am Freitag kommt der Bagger das passt für mich nicht ganz zusammen. Mit der Info kann man wenig helfen. Wenn dann musst du mit gezielten Fragen kommen. Ich vermute mal du hast einen Berater oder Planer vor Ort der dir auf die schnelle helfen kann. Es miüsste ja zumindest der Aushubplan fertig sein damit der Baggerfahrer weis was er auszuheben hat. auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## Kangal (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt*

Hallo zusammen,
Ihr habt natürlich recht - das mit dem Bagger haben wir nun auf den 05.09.2008 verlegt.
Es gibt wohl doch mehr zu bedenken als wir dachten.
Gibt es eine andere Lösung als eine Plane? Ich meine wegen den Krallen unseres Hundes!
Dann schreibst Du das Verhältniss sollte 50/50 betragen - das beruhigt uns ungemein.
Wie sieht es aus mit einer Pumpe; Frischluftzufuhr usw.?
Der Teich soll ca. naja ich sag mal 10m x 8m x tiefste Stelle ca.2m werden (Schwimmbereich) - der Reinigungsteich soll nach ersten Überlegungen höher liegen, durch den Erdaushub, mit Flußlauf zum Schwimmteich. 
So, was kann ich Euch noch sagen/fragen?
Ach ja, Du hast gefragt Pool.- oder Naturbelassen. Naturbelassen würde uns gefallen.
Oh Oh fragen über fragen wenn das mal gut geht.
Aber erstmal schönen Dank für Euer Interesse und die Spontanen Antworten.

bis dann


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt*

Servus Kangal

Lies dir mal diesen Thread durch  

In "Diesem" werden sicher viele Fragen beantwortet.

Hund: Böschungsmatten auf der Folie sind sicher schon ein Schutz


----------



## Kangal (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt*

Jau - Danke für den Hinweis 
werde mich mal da durchlesen 
Bis dann


----------



## HaMaKi (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt*



			
				Kangal schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine andere Lösung als eine Plane? Ich meine wegen den Krallen unseres Hundes!
> bis dann



Hallo Kangal,
wir haben uns dazu von NG die Verbundmatte bestellt, die mit Mörtel versehen wird. Dazu gibt es eine Super-Dokumention von 'thias' hier im Forum. Schau mal unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225 nach.
Die vermörtelte Verbundmatte wird anschliessend hart wie ein Panzer (die Arbeiten daran haben wir vor Kurzem abgeschlossen). Zusätzlich verwenden wir noch eine Ufermatte, die bis zur Verbundmatte reicht. So sollte die Teichfolie ausreichend vor Hundekrallen geschützt sein. Gedacht ist dieser Aufbau für Schwimmteiche, also genau für Dein Anliegen  

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Bärbel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich-Projekt*

Hallo Kangal,
wir haben wegen der Hundekrallen nochmal dickes Vlies AUF der Folie verlegt und dazu noch jede Menge Kies im einzigen Einstiegsbereich. Bis jetzt - 3 Jahre alt und täglich mehrmals von unseren beiden Hunden bebadet - hat sich nur das Kies verschoben. Würd ich wieder so machen.
Viele Grüße
Bärbel


----------

